# MSU Shooting Sports Scholarship Available



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

The following just came across my computer from the Archery Trade Assoc.-

*Archery-Related Scholarship Available Through Michigan State University*
*Michigan State University is proud to announce the availability of several undergraduate scholarships aimed at students interested in shooting sports on the MSU campus. Please read the announcement in its entirety for more information. Directions for applying are included in the announcement. If you have any questions, please contact Dr. Kelly Millenbah, Coordinator of the MSU Shooting Sports Scholarships (**[email protected]**, 517**&#8208;**353**&#8208;**4802).*

*SCHOLARSHIP APPLICATION DEADLINE: August 21, 2009*

*Please check out the full announcement and data form*

*For announcement details, CLICK HERE.*

*For Data Form, CLICK HERE.*


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

HEY CASSCITY..... maybe you should look into this..... then again.... maybe not :lol:


----------



## Hoyt Hunter5 (Feb 28, 2009)

That's cool, I will be looking in to that soon. Am just starting high school so I have a few more years.


----------

